# RoM: Ritter als DD???



## Surfboy1995 (9. November 2010)

Hallo, zuerst einmal wollte ich sagen das Ich dieses Thema noch einmal schreibe, da "Viele" der Meinung seien, das Ich den letzten Thread im WoW Forum geschrieben hätte.
Wobei bei mir steht -> Buffed.de Comunity Foren > Runes of Magic > Rom: Allgemeine Diskussionen

Gut nun zu meiner Frage.

Ritter als DD???

Ich wollte mir neulig ein neuen Charakter machen, dann ist mir der Ritter aufgefallen.
Nun ich möchte keinen Heal bzw Tank spielen weil ich ein Mensch bin der es von Anfang an es mag, Schaden zu machen.

Leider denke ich das der Ritter nur zum Tanken zu gebrauche ist... ABER ich sah letztens 3 Ritter im Aslan tal die 2Hand Waffen trugen.
Dann habe ich mir mal einen gemacht, ok seine meisten Fähigkeiten sind welche, mit denen man ein Schild braucht.

Nun die Zusammenfassung:

- Kann man Ritter auch als DD spielen? Wenn ja, sind sie dann auch gut im PvP?

- Fals man ein Ritter als DD spielt (PvP&PvE) dann schaden machen will, mit einer 1H Waffe + Schild (Weil wie gesagt seinen meisten Fähigkeiten ein Schild benötigt) o. 2H Waffe für Ordentlichen 2H Waffen DMG rauszuhauen?


Vielen Dank.

MFG R.Freak.


----------



## Eglaf der Heiler (9. November 2010)

Gerade zum anfang nutzen Ritter zweihandwaffen zum leveln. Der Grunde ist, man muss weniger Skillpunkte aufbringen um gut schaden zu machen. Sprich mann lässt die Schildfähigkeiten aus. Zum hig end hin steigen dann aber viele Ritter wieder auf Schild um, da der Ritter die einzigste Klasse ist, die wirklich tanken kann. (wegen Platte) 
Mann könnte von der Theorie her den Ritter als dd spielen. Doch ich würde dir da raten lieber eine andere Klasse zu wählen.


----------



## Xargon (9. November 2010)

Spiel doch einfach einen Krieger!


----------



## togalu (9. November 2010)

Also der Ritter ist kein DD und wird auch kein DD er ist und bleibt einzig und alleine ein TAnk. Der Krieger ist sein nächster Verwandter, trägt Kettenrüstung ist aber mit mehr Stärke gesegnet. 
Ritter questen i.d.R. mit nem Zweihänder, tanken aber mit Schild und Einhandwaffe. Die Ritter die Schaden machen sind Ritter/Schurke, da dieser 2 Einhänder tragen kann. 
Der Ritter ist neben dem Priester die Klasse die am wenigsten dmg macht und auch am längsten braucht um gelevelt zu werden. Man braucht dauernd eine neue WAffe viel Geduld und muss als erster in einer Gruppe die beste Ausrüstung haben.
Die Wichtigsten Fähigkeiten des Ritters: Ausdauer (Lebenspunkte) und pysische und magische Wiederstandskraft. Der Ritte rmuss die meiste Aufmerksamkeit des Mobs genießen. Die anderen machen den Dämmätsch.


----------



## Stoki (24. Januar 2011)

Also der Ritter ist definitiv der Tank, aber da ROM im allgemeinen das Problem hat, dass in instanzen nur noch schurken und Kundis tanken, würde ich dir zu einem Krieger in Kombination mit einem der beiden zuvor genannten klassen raten. Mein Tip an dich spiel nen Kundi / bewahrer oder Schurken, dann haste recht hohen DMG output.

Naja ich wünsche dir echt viel spaß, leider ist die Klassenbalance in ROM nicht zu finden.

Greets Stoki


----------



## Shackal (26. Januar 2011)

Der Ritter ist doch eher eine Klasse mit Deff aber nicht mit DMG und das haben die sicherlich bis heute nicht geändert


----------



## Demonlisher (20. Oktober 2011)

oooohh jaaa man kann einen ritter als DD spielen aber zu beachten sind folgende dinge :

- achte auf deine mana! 
- skill auf deinen rüstungsbuff ( weil man das ja sowieso tut) 
- pass auf deine leben auf, es kann schneller weg sein als dir lieb ist
- am ende rockst du fast jeden über den tisch 

ein ziehmlich schweres muster eines chars in dem spiel wobei man sagen muss dann man ihn ein bissle offtank spielen muss, bis hin zu hybrid.


----------

